# 2 up quad.



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

My wife and I are thinking of a 2 up quad. To me it makes no difference if its a Polaris, Arctic cat or any other make. Does anyone have a preference and why?


----------



## savage14 (Jan 10, 2013)

power steering is a great accessory.bought 550 grizzly with power steering works very well sold my non power steering Polaris.also have p/s on my 800 ranger goog luck


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Your best bet is to go out and test ride everyone that makes a 2-up and buy the one YOU like the most. I bought a Can-Am 2-up I have had it since 2007 with no problems. Power steering does make them a lot easier for riding. Good luck.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

pikeman1 said:


> Your best bet is to go out and test ride everyone that makes a 2-up and buy the one YOU like the most. I bought a Can-Am 2-up I have had it since 2007 with no problems. Power steering does make them a lot easier for riding. Good luck.


Agree 100%. Test drive them all if you can. I've a 2UP '13 Can-Am. Rides and steers great even with passenger. The wife and everyone else who's ride back-up says the seat is awesome, really feel locked in and secure. 

The only improvement I intend is it'll have tracks on before December.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

The Can Am is the only one where the passenger's center of gravity is ahead of the rear axle. This means the bike is longer (95 inches - almost 8ft), but it handles better and still has a lot of rear rack space with the passenger seat installed. Win-win.


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Me and brother both bought brand new 2Up 4 wheelers in 2011, he got the 550 Polaris Sportsman and I got the Can-Am 2011 Outlander 800 XTP-Max. The Can-Am rear seat is awesome, locked in and comfortable, better than Polaris. My brother loves his, but wishes he would have got the Polaris 850!! 550 not enough power. The Polaris 3rd headlight is awesome. No problems with either Polaris or Can-Am yet, both great machines. I have over 5000 miles on mine, Can-Am the most powerfull ATV on the market. Either way I would get power steering. Mine has independent suspension, but I think Polaris now has also, not sure. I am looking to get the 1000 Can-Am next. (as if going 72+ MPH in a foot of snow aint fast enough,,LOL) tightlinesyall








[/IMG]


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I have the 2006 400 Outlander Max Can-Am and the rear seat is very plush, tops put at about 55 mph and runs like a top. I bought it used and have used it for hunting and ice fishing and doing work around the house and helping a buddy with his hunting property. I haven't done anything yet that makes me wish I've gotten more hp.


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks fellas. I am definitely leaning towards the can am. It may be a while before I pull the trigger. To be honest my wife is waiting a while.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I found that about 90% of the LP trails are for machines 50" or less. Mine is 60" so there are not a lot of legal options. Some have told me that this rule is not strictly enforced, however I am not interested in getting a ticket so I will probably stick to the ROUTES(machines, trucks,jeeps over 50").
Riding in your area won't be a problem, however if you plan on trail riding up north a lot, it is worth considering.
I use mine for a lot of habitat work so I would have gotten the larger machine anyway had I know about the 50" rule.

L & O


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Can am are built the best but cost more.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Wife I looked at and test rode SxS and two ups. Ended up purchasing two Yamahas 1 Grizzly 700 for me and a 350 for her later on up graded to a 550 with power steering....
We used them daily for chores and couple time a week for trail rides.
She loved trail riding and became very proficient.

If you can afford it that's the way I would go.


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

Rysalka said:


> Wife I looked at and test rode SxS and two ups. Ended up purchasing two Yamahas 1 Grizzly 700 for me and a 350 for her later on up graded to a 550 with power steering....
> We used them daily for chores and couple time a week for trail rides.
> She loved trail riding and became very proficient.
> 
> If you can afford it that's the way I would go.


I would love that. But I have a bumper pull camper. The goal is to put one quad in the back of the truck. Then hook up the camper. Then head up north.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

aroflinger said:


> I would love that. But I have a bumper pull camper. The goal is to put one quad in the back of the truck. Then hook up the camper. Then head up north.


You had better measure wheel base of machine to make sure you can haul the way you want. if you have a short bed I am going to be about 95% sure your tailgate will have to be left down with a 2 up quad....


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

I bought a Polaris Sportsman 570 touring for my wife and I. I really like it and rides great. Gonna make some ice fishing trips a lot easier too


----------



## Jim Sn. (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a 2013 Polaris 550 efi x3 for sale. It has 171 miles and includes ramp, helmets, large quad boss bag, winch etc. I can save you around $2K


----------

